
The Case for Learned Index Structures - astdb
https://www.arxiv-vanity.com/papers/1712.01208v1/
======
cdancette
This article was already posted a few hours ago.

But the cool thing I discovered thanks to this post is arxiv-vanity : it
renders arxiv PDFs as html webpages so you don't have to download the PDF.
Previous thread here
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15534580](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15534580)

A great thing would be a browser plugin that redirects arxiv to the arxiv-
vanity page.

EDIT : there's a bookmark that redirects to arxiv-vanity, available there
[https://www.arxiv-vanity.com/](https://www.arxiv-vanity.com/)

------
blueyes
duplicate:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15894896](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15894896)

